# Labor Epidural & Spinal



## enancy79 (Nov 4, 2008)

How would you recommend coding this situation:  CRNA places the labor epidural then removes the catheter due to insufficient pain relief and places a spinal?


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 4, 2008)

ASA code 01967 states "including replacement".  The epidural was a failed/inadequate technique that converted to spinal.  I would bill 01967 at your standard rate.  I say standard rate because most of us have capped fees for OB anesthesia, however, I do know of other providers who still bill base plus full time units on their OB charges.

Julie D, CPC


----------

